# Nginx supporting htdigest?

## Massimo B.

Hi, looking at www-servers/nginx-1.7.6 it does not seem to support htdigest:

```
nginx: [emerg] unknown directive "auth_digest_user_file"
```

This one is empty:

```
nginx -V 2>&1 |grep digest
```

There is no USE-flag for digest either:

```
$ equery uses nginx |grep auth

+nginx_modules_http_auth_basic

-nginx_modules_http_auth_pam

-nginx_modules_http_auth_request
```

----------

## Massimo B.

Digest authentication is not distributed with the Nginx source:

http://wiki.nginx.org/HttpAuthDigestModule

Maybe this option it could be inserted into our ebuild as USE flag, or does this conflict with any license?

----------

